# cant find this model



## mtsavage (Nov 20, 2011)

hello there ,,looking for info on this machine C-950 52508-016 009701290 i purchase it used, i was looking for a manual for it,cause i needed to change the jack shaft,,,,,,,i found the part,,replace the part,,and now the auger always turn,,,,,now i come to realize the auger belt is to sort ,and it is always engaging the auger,,,,,,,,,,,my question is what part number is the belt,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and where can i find a manual for this blower


----------



## MRiderLeon (Dec 3, 2010)

mtsavage said:


> hello there ,,looking for info on this machine C-950 52508-016 009701290 i purchase it used, i was looking for a manual for it,cause i needed to change the jack shaft,,,,,,,i found the part,,replace the part,,and now the auger always turn,,,,,now i come to realize the auger belt is to sort ,and it is always engaging the auger,,,,,,,,,,,my question is what part number is the belt,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and where can i find a manual for this blower


For questions like this, a picture is worth a thousand words. Someone on this forum probably has one, but it isn't likely that we have our serial number memorized. Pictures of the machine and auger belt installation will help a lot.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Manual*

I went over to manuals online and it appears to cross-reference to this one: Craftsman Snow Thrower Operator's Manual | ManualsOnline.com
Hope that's what you're looking for. Good luck


----------



## terryc (Jun 30, 2013)

anything starting with a c,,is a canada/sears product,here is the link to them,,https://secure.sears.ca/services/parts-inquiry


----------

